# Hello from New York!



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Hello Everyone  .. Well I have already posted my first comment in the general section, because i did not know there was a meet the community section, and the topic says hey. So if you would like to see that please look there. It says that i have two horses , Cricket (my baby) and Merlin. They are both non-registered quarter horses and i luv Cricket to death. Cricket is a 14 year old bay mare and Merlin is a 10 year old chestnut gelding. Cricket is 14.3 hands ( she just makes it to be a horse. haha ) and Merlin is 15.2 hands. We board them at a near by stable. I only ride merlin once and a while. Cricket i ride all of the time. I mostly ride her English and sometimes i ride western. I love to jump. Cricket jumps about 2'6" and she has way more potential... she absolutly loves to jump. Well i will be posting more comments soon in different subjects and i will try to be as helpful as possible. Well goodbye for now! 








^ Cricket 








^ Merlin


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Lavinia91 (May 24, 2008)

Wow! Your horses are really beautiful!! Oh, I love quarter (and paint) horses, but unfortunately, I can't buy an horse...


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Lavinia91, Thank you sooo much! Quarter horses are my favorite. oh and merlin is part paint!!
Jazzyrider, Thanks  ... I feel sooo welcomed to this website!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

welcome to the forum from a fellow New Yorker  !


----------



## galantova (May 24, 2008)

hi 

I love quarters, they became quite popular here in Poland


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> welcome to the forum from a fellow New Yorker  !


Thank you sooo much! i feel soo welcomed. lol! And GO NEW YORK!!! lol


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

galantova said:


> hi
> 
> I love quarters, they became quite popular here in Poland :


That is sooo cool ... i luv quarter horses, they have such a great personality .. what would you say the most popular horse in poland is and what kind of horse do you have?


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> galantova said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...





XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> SonnyWimps said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to the forum from a fellow New Yorker  !
> ...


I LIVE IN NEW YORK TOO!!!! haha.what a coincidence.



ok and second..im polish that is soo cool galantova!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Thanks and that is sooo cool that we are from new york!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welcome


----------

